# Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending August 10, 1963 - USA



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

1. - "Memphis" - Lonnie Mack






2. - "On Top Of Spaghetti" - Tom Glazer






3. - "Fingertips - Pt 2" - Stevie Wonder






4. - "Falling" - Roy Orbison






5. - "Blue on Blue" - Bobby Vinton






6. - "Denise" - Randy and the Rainbows






7. - "Easier Said Then Done" - Essex






8. - "Shake A Hand" - Jackie Wilson & Linda Hopkins






9. - "It's My Party" - Leslie Gore






10. - "Be Careful Of Stones That You Throw" - Dion






11. - "Hello Stranger" - Barbara Lewis






12. - "Poor Little Rich Girl" - Steve Lawrence






13. - "(You're the) Devil In Disguise" - Elvis Presley






14. - "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" - Rolf Harris






15. - "Gypsy Woman" - Rick Nelson






16. - "Rock Me In The Cradle Of Love" - Dee Dee Sharp






17. - "Hello Mudduh, Hello Fadduh! (A Letter From Camp)" - Allan Sherman






18. - "You Can't Sit Down" - Dovells






19. - "If My Pillow Could Talk" - Connie Francis






20. - "Just One Look" - Doris Troy






21. - "Come Go With Me" - Dion






22. - "Cottonfields" - Ace Cannon






23. - "Tears of Joy" - Chuck Jackson






24. - "Dancin' Holiday" - Olympics






25. - "Ring of Fire" - Johnny Cash






26. - "When A Boy Falls In Love" - Mel Carter






27. - "True Love Never Runs Smooth" - Gene Pitney






28. - "If I Had A Hammer" - Trini Lopez






29. - "Twist It Up" - Chubby Checker






30 - "My Boyfriend's Back" - Angels






31. - "More" - Kai Winding






32. - "Goodnight My Love" - Fleetwoods






33. - "I Can't Stop Loving You" - Count Basie






34. - "My Whole World Is Falling Down" - Brenda Lee






35. - "Surf City" - Jan and Dean






36. - "(I Love You) Don't You Forget It" - Perry Como






37. - "Make The World Go Away" - Timi Yuro






38. - "Hey, Girl" - Freddie Scott






39. - "Come And Get These Memories" - Martha and The Vandellas






40. - "Painted, Tainted Rose" - Al Martino


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmmm... a lot I don't know, a handful that I do, but most of them I don't particularly like. Of course, I was six and not listening to music, so all of these had to come to me via golden oldies programs later. Best here for me is Elvis (one of his better songs) and the song Denise - if only because of the later marvelous cover by Blondie.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Hello Stranger_ by Barbara Lewis remains a favorite of mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

When I look at these 1963 lists I always feel as if I can somehow sense the calm before the storm. 

Doo-***, novelty tunes, girl groups, pop vocals, nascent soul, folk, and surf music...

In a few short months everything changes out of all recognition and we experience a seismic cultural shift. Many of us (despite our actual age) begin to date our lives on November 22, 1963 with JFK's assassination bookended with the first appearance of the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan Show on Sunday February 9, 1964.

After that nothing was ever the same...

And I personally was especially embittered in April of that year when the Toronto Maple Leafs beat the Montreal Canadiens in the Stanley Cup semi-finals... I still am come to think of it... I mean it's been 55 years and you would think that I would have gotten over it by now but I'm still tightly hanging on to that grudge with both hands... Canadians... sigh...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was just over a month old then. In the years immediately after rock and roll fizzled out and before the Beatles took over it was pretty much the same story over in the UK except we had our own crop of toe-curling crooners and lame pop acts hogging the singles chart. Between 1960 and 1962 it seems the Shadows were about as exciting as it got, apart from one or two gems like _Shakin' All Over_. Based on that, I'm rather glad I wasn't around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Six by Sid - personal listening recommendations - 

1.) - "Denise" - Randy and the Rainbows -






2.) - "Easier Said Than Done" - Essex -






3.) - "Just One Look" - Doris Troy -






4.) - "Surf City" - Jan and Dean -






5.) - "Make the World Go Away" - Timi Yuro -






6.) - "Come and Get These Memories" - Martha and The Vandellas -


----------

